# can you expedite a first time British passport?



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

Can you expedite a first time British passport from outside of the UK? I've done a search online and find a dozen or so websites pop up - but I'm thinking the answer is no...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

twoLsmummy said:


> Can you expedite a first time British passport from outside of the UK? I've done a search online and find a dozen or so websites pop up - but I'm thinking the answer is no...


I don't think so. They have to do all the background checking for first passport and all passports are now printed in UK and sent to US.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

From outside the UK, you are advised to allow 6 weeks for a 1st time UK passport to be issued and you *may* be asked to attend an interview. 

Two official websites:

Passport applications and renewals if you are abroad or live outside the UK : Directgov - Travel and transport
How to apply from USA


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you - I figured, but was hoping there might be a way. My son's passport will take longer than my visa! Ugh. Oh well, I guess that gives us more time to pack...


----------



## sarahc82 (Mar 6, 2012)

mine took 2 weeks door to door without expediting


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

sarahc82 said:


> mine took 2 weeks door to door without expediting


Were you applying for the US or UK?


----------



## sarahc82 (Mar 6, 2012)

twoLsmummy said:


> Were you applying for the US or UK?


UK. I live in the US currently. Just got it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## sarahc82 (Mar 6, 2012)

They will send you your documents back first with a letter stating that the passport will be mailed separately from the UK.


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

sarahc82 said:


> UK. I live in the US currently. Just got it a couple weeks ago.


Oh sorry, I mis-typed... meant to ask were you applying "from" the UK or US? But sounds like you were applying for the UK one from the US - and was it a first time passport?


----------



## sarahc82 (Mar 6, 2012)

twoLsmummy said:


> Oh sorry, I mis-typed... meant to ask were you applying "from" the UK or US? But sounds like you were applying for the UK one from the US - and was it a first time passport?



Correct. 1st time passport.


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

sarahc82 said:


> Correct. 1st time passport.


Oh that's fantastic! Gives me some hope that it won't take six weeks - yikes! Hopefully our application will go as smoothly as yours did  Thank you!


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

sarahc82 said:


> mine took 2 weeks door to door without expediting


Sarahc82, I sent our application via Fedex and it arrived on Thursday of last week. I keep checking the credit card I submitted for payment, hoping to see that a transaction has gone through... but nothing yet and I'm starting to worry!  Did you pay via credit card, and if so, did they take payment immediately or did it take a while? 

Or anyone else out there have any experience with this? I'm stressed out that something on the application/photo is incorrect. Wondering if they would call or email if so, or just reject and send back the documents. Ugh.


----------



## rutoro (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry to necro this post (I tried to send a PM, but couldn't figure out how. Maybe it's not possible?)

Could you please let me know how long your son's passport took? I am in the same situation.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is an old thread, and UK has since changed how new passports are issued. They are all printed in UK and usually sent out directly from there, though in some countries like India, you still send your application locally and printed passports are sent back in bulk and distributed. For US, you send your application to a processing centre within British embassy, but your passport is sent out directly from UK.
They say the timescale for a child's first passport is at least 6 weeks from when the UK passport office receives your application.

You can't use PM until you've posted 5 times.


----------



## rutoro (Jun 30, 2013)

I see. Thank you for your reply!


----------

